# Loving our new invisible fence!!



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I know from doing a search on this forum of invisible fences that it is a somewhat controversial topic, some members feeling it is "cruel". I just wanted to offer my experience for those who still might be on the 'fence  " about getting one.

My Winnie is the type of dog who LOVES being outside. I think given nice warm weather she'd be happy patroling our backyard all day long. She also loves to run and howl and chase any creature smaller than she, ie squirrels, birds, chipmunks....as well as those bigger like postmen, neighbors and kids on bicycles. While Winnie does a reliable 'sit/stay' INdoors, she has been known to interupt a fun game of fetch by dashing from the yard in pursuit of something moving on the sidewalk. I have had episodes where I've chased her through literally dozens of neighbors yards where she luckily escaped running into the territory of a much larger not so friendly dog. She's even darted across the street a couple of times. We considered a 'real" fence for our yard but they're pricey, high in maintence, difficult to mow around, plus I prefer a more airy look to our backyard. Recently finding out that my trusted Vet is very pro-invisible fence, I contacted the company he recommended and we had one installed a few weeks ago.

All I can say is FREEDOM....for both me and Winnie! I can now enjoy my backyard playing fetch with Winnie as well as gardening and performing yardwork without worrying about tethering her to various trees as I move about. The "shock" or correction as they call it only occurred twice (a mild jump back) before Winnie has learned to stay within the boundaries of our yard as temporarily outlines by flags. She now has a 1/2 acre of grass to run, frolic and chase her beloved squirrels and fetch ball. The "shock" btw comes in 25 levels and Winnie is on the second to lowest. She's adjusted to the collar rather well and does a little dance of exictement when she sees it because she knows it means fun outside with her mommy. For those who prefer harnesses, the battery pack can be attached to this instead. Walks outside of course means removing the special collar and applying her usual harness/leash.

Just a side note, I would NEVER allow Winnie in the yard unsupervised even though I know she's safe from running away....you never know who or what could enter my yard while not in my presence.

So, I hope my perspective from real life experience helps someone who's tired of chasing their babies into potential danger zones and is considering this option.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

That sounds great!! Too bad for Lilly that we live in the city and her yard is the sidewalk :mellow: Lilly is jealous of Winnie!


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

What type of fence did you put in ? Was it the one that you bury the wire or the radio
frequency one ?

I didnt know that the collars were that adjustable.........I would love to have one for my 2
They would love to run the yard.....and me not having to chase them back.
They never get to run off leash......I bet they would love it.

I may look into one now.........


John


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Does this fence also keep out large dogs(if one was to get loose and wander into your yard) or other larger animals like coyotes, that would love to have a malt for lunch? :smcry: :new_shocked:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 11 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774912


> Does this fence also keep out large dogs(if one was to get loose and wander into your yard) or other larger animals like coyotes, that would love to have a malt for lunch? :smcry: :new_shocked:[/B]


As Winnie's Mom keenly mentioned in her post, this is not a fence to keep your dog safe from things coming in the yard. It is something to use while you are out watching your dog. This year I've already seen one dog chewed up by a cotoye when left out unattended with an invisible fence.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I forgot to add, I heard that invisible fences weren't made for malts...is this a new kind of invisible fence?
I also heard that many, many times dogs have gotten out of the invisblie fence and not want to return because of the fear of being electricuted again.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad you're happy with it but I am just too much of an overly cautious person to ever be able to relax with it. "Worry" is my middle name!! LOL

Give me a good old-fashioned wooden fence any day. One reason I love my fence is that it will not only keep my guys in but will keep other animals out.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (LittleDogLVR @ May 11 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774893


> What type of fence did you put in ? Was it the one that you bury the wire or the radio
> frequency one ?
> 
> I didnt know that the collars were that adjustable.........I would love to have one for my 2
> ...


Hmmmm, I never heard of the radio frequency one; it's the one where you bury the wire. Yes, the collars come in different sizes as well as the strength of the 'correction' as it's called. The intensity is based on the dogs weight/size. Our trainer said they routinely use them on dogs from yorkies......all the way up. My vet uses his on 4 of his dogs (including a toy breed) as well as 3 of his cats!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 11 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774919


> I forgot to add, I heard that invisible fences weren't made for malts...is this a new kind of invisible fence?[/B]


Well, it's definitely a personal decision, but I'm guessing what you heard about invisible fences "not being for Malts" came from an ill informed person. Malts are small dogs, but still dogs none the less and if the strength of the shock is comparable to their body weight then I'm not sure why it would be contraindicated for the Maltese breed. I can see where people would freak at the idea of their baby being "shocked", ( I was initally) but it's a very minor sensation. Like I said, it only occurred a couple of times to Winnie and if she gets within 3 feet of the perimeter, an audible beep sounds to remind her to turn away so the actual shock won't even occur.

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 11 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774919


> I also heard that many, many times dogs have gotten out of the invisblie fence and not want to return because of the fear of being electricuted again.[/B]



Hmmm......I've never heard that scenario and just about all of my neighbors with dogs have them. No, that would not be good :shocked:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 11 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774924


> I'm glad you're happy with it but I am just too much of an overly cautious person to ever be able to relax with it. "Worry" is my middle name!! LOL
> 
> Give me a good old-fashioned wooden fence any day. One reason I love my fence is that it will not only keep my guys in but will keep other animals out.[/B]


 I'm a worrier too which is why I had to do something about her impulsive running behavior. I lived in fear of her running into the pathway of a car or into the yard of a ferocious dog! A fenced backyard would be ideal, but I also have a large porch and front yard. Now I can relax on the porch and garden/putter in my front yard with her safely by my side. Now she just barks incessantly at passerbyers instead of trailing them down the sidewalk! :biggrin:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am glad it is working for you. I would use one two if I only had one dog to keep track of. 

Tina


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I do not have a fenced yard (live in a condo). However, when I visit my friends, with fenced-off yard, they are only loose for a couple minutes, for a quick pic.

Mine are only out with leash/harness. I've witnessed birds of prey, scoop the ducks out of our little lake, just feet from my patio.

Not to mention the coyote, who took little Bagel, and every cat in the complex.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know a whole lot about the invisible fence so I can't comment on that, but I DO know that my brother's neighbor had a Yorkie and one day an OWL swooped down and took the dog........during the DAY!!!!!!, which is why it is SO important to watch our little malts when we are outside like you all mentioned. 
By the way....that little Winnie is a doll!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ May 11 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774917


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 11 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774912





> Does this fence also keep out large dogs(if one was to get loose and wander into your yard) or other larger animals like coyotes, that would love to have a malt for lunch? :smcry: :new_shocked:[/B]


As Winnie's Mom keenly mentioned in her post, this is not a fence to keep your dog safe from things coming in the yard. It is something to use while you are out watching your dog. This year I've already seen one dog chewed up by a cotoye when left out unattended with an invisible fence.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, that's good, I guess. 
I hate to bring this up but a couple weeks ago little Benny was almost hawk food one day when they were in their yard, and his mommy was only a couple feet away from him. 
And LennaBella's beloved Max(he was 12 pounds I think) was snatched up by a coyote, while she was walking right with him, in seconds! 
These wild animals are just getting bolder and are not caring too much even if the owner is right there.  I wouldn't risk it. JMHO


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 12 2009, 01:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775009


> I do not have a fenced yard (live in a condo). However, when I visit my friends, with fenced-off yard, they are only loose for a couple minutes, for a quick pic.
> 
> Mine are only out with leash/harness. I've witnessed birds of prey, scoop the ducks out of our little lake, just feet from my patio.
> 
> Not to mention the coyote, who took little Bagel, and every cat in the complex.[/B]



My daughter has a fenced backyard and I still take Lady out on a leash when I visit! 

"Worry" is my middle name like K/C's Mom said. I fractured my pelvis a couple of years ago when a loose dog came up behind me and Lady and I dove to save her. A neighbor was pet sitting the dog and her four year old let it out. I now carry Muzzle (doggie mace) at all times since I am too old to do my own stunts.  

Any fence, invisible or not, would be wasted on me. Doggie doors especially make me nervous. I have heard too many stories of toy breed dogs being stolen from their own backyards.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd like to have one in my front yard (the back is fenced in) - but then the neighbors would really want to kill me!!!!!! :brownbag: :w00t: and I don't think they make a sensor small enough for Ava anyway.

But the idea is appealing to me. As long as they absolutely knew they couldn't get out - so they wouldn't get hurt trying. (Tink is quite the knucklehead, on many levels, LOL).


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I would let my guard down with one of those, bec I would depend on the collar /fence too much, not watch the dog and allow for more distance between me and the dog , which is the idea but that's just when something or someone could come in the yard. 

That's a good point about the dog fearing coming back into the yard if they did go out. Yikes. 

I also would have to try it out on myself first just to see what the shock felt like. Which I couldn't bring myself to do, at least when I was shopping for an anti bark collar, it even took me a while to feel comfortable with Jodi wearing the spray collar. If I did try it I might feel differently.

I put up the good old wooden fence last year but still have to watch that bec in total there are 3 boxers in my neighbors' yards and there's a bark fest on at times. Little noses and big dogs nails are sometimes too close for comfort, so I still have Jodi on leash or tied out in the fenced yard, and I am always with him.

Even if I did try the invisible fence, there are too many other large dogs in my neighborhood and I am not confident in how well they are under control.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm afraid I'm just not a believer in the invisible fences. My parents had one they used for their yellow lab and their toy poodle. They worked with both on training them with the fence and everything was fine for a while, but then things just fell apart. The lab continuously got out and wouldn't come back over the line. They would have to shut it off and bring him back over after they found him. The toy poodle was spooked by something one day and ran over the line and kept right on going. The shock scared her even further when she went over the line. She ran into some underbrush and they never saw her again. I hope someone picked her up and cared for her, but it's just as likely that some predator got her or she was hit by a car somewhere. They now have a fenced yard.

Their neighbors decided they liked the idea of the fence and got one too. Their pug ignored it entirely and came and went as much as he wanted. Their black lab was so terrified of it that she would pee herself and shake every time she went outside. The fence was not turned up high at all, it was on one of the lowest settings. They had to take the fence out and it took months before the lab would go outside without being scared half to death.

I'm not trying to come down on anyone for using one, I'm just sharing what I know about them and my personal experiences. With proper training and supervision, I can see the fence being useful, but I would never ever use one or recommend it to anyone.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We would NEVER have one!!!! 

A friend that had a Malt and an Invisible fence was out with her baby and as they walked up to get the paper and coyote ran in and got her Malt. Over and done with.......she heard her baby scream as the coyote took it out the fence and it was shocked by the collar. Found her little baby's body next day.

Bad news even if you are out there. Please remember this.

Big dogs, coyotes, even people that want to steal a dog have access to your dog.
Swooping hawks and owls have a long run at a tiny dog with no fence to protect somewhat.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

My in laws' neighbor has an invisble fence for their 2 ferocious Dobermans. I love all dogs but those 2 Dobermans are seriously angry dogs. They are off leash and bark aggressively at ANYONE (or anything, for that matter) that crosses their front or back yard. I dont think they are concerned w/ anyone stealing their Dobermans, esp after seeing their temperment. LOL. 
I was always afraid and wondering what would happen if that invisble fence stopped working one day. Oy Vey! 
Thank goodness the fence has not failed..for many years now! So, from that perspective, I guess it is effective!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just reading these last posts (boyz/ chrissy) ..how horrible ! i just can't imagine...


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a cousin who uses it and I have to admit that I am not a believer in them. I am dead set against them. I have seen what those collars can do to the poor babies. Her poor Lab has had burn marks because of the strength of the shock being too high. This is AFTER a trainer told her to keep upping the strength because her lab was not paying attention to the other "shocks". :angry: Also he has ran off when the batteries died and just did not want to return home to that. Whimpered to no end everytime they try to put that collar on or return him from the neighbors yard. Anything that inflicts pain or even a little hint of pain just does not sit well in my tummy. Not to mention the huge risk or predator animals and other dogs coming in and inflicting harm to the babies. I would rather stick to an old fashion fence and a lead to keep attached to my hip just in case a hawk or such comes swooping down. Plus you can never go wrong with obedience training.

QUOTE


> Bad news even if you are out there. Please remember this.
> 
> Big dogs, coyotes, even people that want to steal a dog have access to your dog.
> Swooping hawks and owls have a long run at a tiny dog with no fence to protect somewhat.[/B]


I agree with this and is which why I take action to prevent this.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I never knew there were fences like that?!
I believe they are not allowed in germany.

reading this thread scared me.

thank you all for you replies, pro & con. 


EDIT: I just looked it up, we DO have fences like that here in germany for dogs. I never knew and NEVER heard of anyone having one either.
:shocked: 
*


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (theboyz @ May 12 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775183


> We would NEVER have one!!!!
> 
> A friend that had a Malt and an Invisible fence was out with her baby and as they walked up to get the paper and coyote ran in and got her Malt. Over and done with.......she heard her baby scream as the coyote took it out the fence and it was shocked by the collar. Found her little baby's body next day.
> 
> ...



Wow........That is pretty sad, I am sick just thinking about it.

I really wish I could let them run free.........with me being there with them.
I feel like they are missing out on something......


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think this is a personal choice and one that depends 100% on the type of personality your dog has, the preditors in your area, and the type of yard that you have. That being said I am so happy that you have found a solution that works for your Winnie and allows her the ability to be free while you and your family are outside.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I knew my post about invisible fences would elicit alot of negative resonses from the members here. That's OK, I'm comfortable with the training Winnie has had with the fence (a trainer worked with her every day for a week), the way it works, her reaction to it thus far and the fact that I do not use it nor intend to use it as a 'sitter' for my dog while I run in the house even for a moment. The fact is there are horror stories out there regarding missing and/or killed Malts that don't even involve invisible fences such as the last 2 casualities of SM members dogs......1 apparently stolen from a fenced yard, the other taken by a coyote when out of site by their owner for just a few seconds.....so sad  There will always be instances of tragic events no matter how cautious you may be.

Coyotes scare the heck out of me.....this is one reason Winnie is trained to exclusively potty indoors. I was terrified that my son or DH would get complacent and allow her out of site in the yard (even for a moment) while I was at work. Since we've gotten the fence Winnie enjoys games of fetch (and actually RETRIEVES the ball now) since she's no longer tempted by chasing things outside of her boundry but still spends most of her outside time just following me around making sure I'm within her sight (just like she does indoors). I'm not saying its an _impossiblity_ that a coyote could jump into my yard in broad daylight and snatch Winnie right before my eyes, but the benefits of her not running away into a danger zone far outweigh the liklihood of the former occurring, IMO. The only unwanted animals that have entered my yard in the past several years have been a couple of Westies who live 2 doors down. They like to wander about my yard, mark their territory, then leave. I sure wish their owners would get some type of containment system for them!

Owls and hawks used to be a major concern of mine when Winnie was a puppy. I highly doubt I would allow a dog like Pat's Ava or GG's Princess Mia outside leashless for fear they'd be snatched away. But given Winnie's weight and dimensions, I'm pretty certain no flying creature would attempt to carry her away for fear of a hernia! (My vet agrees).

Speaking of my Vet, we just returned from Winnie's annual and discussed the invisbile fence topic. He said...."You know, these fences get alot of negative press from the humane society, but the incidence of broken bones (from car accidents) has been decreased to nil (at least in his practice) since the popularity of these fences ." He also said there are some dogs who HAVE escaped these fences, either due to poor draining or dead batteries (owners fault).....but used correctly with the proper training and supervision, they can really be a wonderful thing.

Anyway, I'm not here to convice anyone here to change their mind about invisible fences, simply to offer a positive experience from those who are open to it as a viable option


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 12 2009, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775266


> I think this is a personal choice and one that depends 100% on the type of personality your dog has, the preditors in your area, and the type of yard that you have. That being said I am so happy that you have found a solution that works for your Winnie and allows her the ability to be free while you and your family are outside.[/B]


Thanks, your open-minded response is appreciated ! :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 12 2009, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775266


> I think this is a personal choice and one that depends 100% on the type of personality your dog has, the preditors in your area, and the type of yard that you have. That being said I am so happy that you have found a solution that works for your Winnie and allows her the ability to be free while you and your family are outside.[/B]


Well said! i have no doubt that Garrettsmom acts in the best interest of Winnie. Plus, her vet also supports the usuage, so I am sure there is a good reason for it. I tend to trust my vet too!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 12 2009, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775266


> I think this is a personal choice and one that depends 100% on the type of personality your dog has, the preditors in your area, and the type of yard that you have. That being said I am so happy that you have found a solution that works for your Winnie and allows her the ability to be free while you and your family are outside.[/B]


I completely agree w/ Erin on the invisible fences. No one knows your dog better than you, and you made the decision to use a different kind of barrier than others might choose. Like you said in your first post, this is not a type of fence you would leave Winnie out by herself, but only when you are outside gardening, enjoying the sun, etc. Any type of fence is not 100% foolproof nor are they "babysitters". Sure, some people are highly against it, but if it continues to work for you, then I am all for it. Obviously, if you notice Winnie not obeying the "invisible line", you will either work on more training w/ her or stop using it alltogether -- I know you wouldn't turn the shocking mechanism up all the way. lol


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 12 2009, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775266


> I think this is a personal choice and one that depends 100% on the type of personality your dog has, the preditors in your area, and the type of yard that you have. That being said I am so happy that you have found a solution that works for your Winnie and allows her the ability to be free while you and your family are outside.[/B]


 Garretsmom, I hope I didn't come off wrong, I wish you all the luck!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a furbutt that is a houdini and can get out of just about every type of fence I put her in whether I'm with her or not :smpullhair: . This type of fence might be safer for her just because my husband sometimes forgets he can't let her out onto the covered deck without being with her and the next thing I know, she's out running around in the yard :smscare2: . I came home from riding bikes with my kids tonight, and there she was out running around :new_shocked: . I asked him where she was :confused1: , even though we already had gotten her, and he didn't have a clue  she was out :exploding: . 

I know I would never be able to actually use an invisible fence because we do live out in the country with coyotes :faint: , hawks :OMG!: and bigger dogs :eek2_gelb2: that wander by every now and then, and I wouldn't trust them not to take any of my dogs, (except maybe Mr. Fat Butt Klondike :biggrin: ) even if I am out with them, but it sure would be nice to be able to find a way to keep my houdini in for my husbands :Bad day: oops moments since he is obviously untrainable :beating a dead horse: .


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad you're lovin your new fence & it's working for you & Winnie. We get the occasional stray dogs(big ones) & cats so I opted for a chainlink fence in our backyard. We have 2 acres,so we just enclosed a small portion of it & attached it to the back of our house. The fluffs never try to escape,but DH did make it as secure as possible.I'm such a worrywart though,I still have to be nearby to watch them,even if I'm just standing in the doorway.It's not a lot of freedom,but they do have enough space to run & play.


----------



## meandsummykai (Apr 12, 2009)

I have to agree with Hunter's mom that it's a personal choice. I live in Maine and we have a wireless fence for our husky. You put the base inside your house and it creates up to a 180 ft. circle around your yard. Anyway, it's been great for Niko- huskies love to roam. It was VERY easy to train him and I'd rather have him be shocked a couple of times than hit by a car. So far my malt, Toby does not choose to wander when we're outside. The minute I call him he comes running back and neither dog is ever out alone. I don't think I would choose to use the wireless fence for Toby~ he's just too little and they recommend them to be over 8lbs. We live in a somewhat rural area and have a yard. I think it would be cruel to always keep him on a leash and never let him have the freedom to run around. I guess if we lived in the city it would be different. JMHO


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Janet, Bob and I are open minded. We are worried about what you are not seeing and have posted the all to real tragic endings with the electronic fence for small dogs. We have heard more horrible endings than good ones. Great for big dogs that can hold their own when another dog happens to visit. The chance for a disaster is all to real. Please don't take the chance as it can happen all to fast and can never be taken back.




QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ May 12 2009, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775272


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 12 2009, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775266





> I think this is a personal choice and one that depends 100% on the type of personality your dog has, the preditors in your area, and the type of yard that you have. That being said I am so happy that you have found a solution that works for your Winnie and allows her the ability to be free while you and your family are outside.[/B]


Thanks, your open-minded response is appreciated ! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't want to pick a fight so please don't take it this way but I worry that the reason it seems that there are more bad endings that good are because the bad endings are what end up in papers and on TV while people who have happy endings and small dogs that thrive with these systems aren't the ones being interviewed because there is nothing to report.

This is a phenomena that has been studied in various different situations (medical, social services, etc). We always hear when the court system fails someone or when a daycare provider makes an error that harms a child but there are never success stores.

Again, just playing a little devil's advocate - I'm not saying that these fences haven't harmed small animals; there is evidence out there for that - just that maybe its more biased than we think.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I think it is great that we can debate this situation.
We have not read in the paper, we have first hand knowledge of the tragic outcome, not once but many.
knew the dogs and owners. Ask them now and you would see that they would never do that again with a small dog.
I would feel that I had let myself and you all down if I didn't tell you of the disaster awaiting by chance.



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 19 2009, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778338


> I don't want to pick a fight so please don't take it this way but I worry that the reason it seems that there are more bad endings that good are because the bad endings are what end up in papers and on TV while people who have happy endings and small dogs that thrive with these systems aren't the ones being interviewed because there is nothing to report.
> 
> This is a phenomena that has been studied in various different situations (medical, social services, etc). We always hear when the court system fails someone or when a daycare provider makes an error that harms a child but there are never success stores.
> 
> Again, just playing a little devil's advocate - I'm not saying that these fences haven't harmed small animals; there is evidence out there for that - just that maybe its more biased than we think.[/B]


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 19 2009, 09:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778338


> I don't want to pick a fight so please don't take it this way but I worry that the reason it seems that there are more bad endings that good are because the bad endings are what end up in papers and on TV while people who have happy endings and small dogs that thrive with these systems aren't the ones being interviewed because there is nothing to report.
> 
> This is a phenomena that has been studied in various different situations (medical, social services, etc). We always hear when the court system fails someone or when a daycare provider makes an error that harms a child but there are never success stores.
> 
> Again, just playing a little devil's advocate - I'm not saying that these fences haven't harmed small animals; there is evidence out there for that - just that maybe its more biased than we think.[/B]


I do agree that this is often the case with things. You hear far more about the bad then the good and this could also be one of those things. I'm sure many people have had great success with them. I just also think it's important to be aware of all the things that can go wrong. I shared personal experiences on the subject rather then anything I had heard second hand. In the case of the toy poodle that was lost, she was properly trained with the fence and was supervised at the time she was lost. Having had the experiences I've had, I would not go with one of these fences. I feel the risk outweighs the usefulness. 

Every person is going to have their own views on the subject and at no time was I trying to come down on anyone. I wanted to share my experiences so that others considering this option could take that information and weigh it in when making the decision. I think the discussions about these topics are really good and can help people make informed choices.


----------

